# What's on



## siobhanwf

For those who are "up north" or Central Zezere near Fundão, are holding their first Annual Festival of Opera, Song and Singing. 

This will take place during the first two weeks of August 2011

Zezere Arts - Festival 2011


----------



## canoeman

siobhanwf said:


> For those who are "up north" or Central Zezere near Fundão, are holding their first Annual Festival of Opera, Song and Singing.
> 
> This will take place during the first two weeks of August 2011
> 
> Zezere Arts - Festival 2011


 that's like saying Birmingham's in the North


----------



## siobhanwf

Other festival throughout August 

*Alcobaça*, a Feira de São Bernardo, Since the Middle Ages the Fair of St. Bernard, is held annually in August in Alcobaça, São Bernardo is founder of the Cistercian Order. This is where farmers and craftsmen swap and sell their products. Currently, this event brings together tradition and modernity in a wide range of products and lots of entertainment.20-24 August


*Aljubarrota*,The historic date, August 14, which marks the victory of the Portuguese troops commanded by Don John I of Portugal and his constable D. Nuno Alvares Pereira, on the Castilian army of King Juan I of Castile, which took place in the field of S. George, between the towns of Leiria and Alcobaça, is celebrated in the village of Aljubarrota with Medieval Fair. 
12 TO 15 AUGUST 2011

The *Romaria da Nossa Senhora da Agonía (Our Lady of Sorrows)* held in *Viana do Castelo* around August 20 includes an impressive parade of floats, displays of local crafts, carnival giants (gigantones), local music, nightly fireworks and lots of drinking.

The *Festas Gualterianas (St Walter*) has been held in *Guimaraes* on the first weekend of August since 1452.

The *Festa Sao Bartolomeu* held in *Porto* (Sunday after August 24) sees a procession of puppets and a healthy plunge in the sea at Foz do Douro.

Lisbon's Ocean Festival celebrates the city's links with the high seas with boat races and numerous special events.

The Week of the Sea Festival in Horta on the island of Faial in the Azores is a 7-day festa of marine sports and traditional whaling boat regattas held in mid-month.

The *Rio Formosa Festival* in the *Cathedral square of Faro* is a latter-day, civic seafood and beer festival focused on the need to preserve the area's Rio Formosa lagoon.

The festival of *Our Lady of Seafarers* in *Cascai*s sees images of saints carried through the town's streets and then on to fishing boats - also bullrunning, music, fireworks and lots of food.

The *Feira de Sao Mateus* in *Viseu* takes place from mid-August to its climax on September 21 (Dia do Sao Mateus). There are bullfights, fado and folk dancing at this agricultural fair.

The *Festas de N.S. dos Remedios* takes place in* Lamego* from the end of August to mid-September.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> that's like saying Birmingham's in the North


Well it is isn't it  north of watford


----------



## siobhanwf

*Viana do Castelo w/e nearest August 20th*

The festival of *Nossa Senhora da Agonia* is held on the weekend nearest 20 August every year in *Viana do Castelo*. It is the largest religious festival in the Minho and one of the most popular and lively festivals in the country. This is an experience that is hard to forget

The historical town centre of Viana do Castelo is one of the best preserved in the country. Praça da República with its 16th century fountain in the centre and colourful esplanades has some splendid buildings such as the old town chambers and the Charity meeting rooms


----------



## siobhanwf

*12 August – International Youth Day*

12 August – International Youth Day 


CP offers free trips in the trains of the regional services and Urban trains of Lisbon, Coimbra and Oporto, to all youngsters from 12 to 25 years.

This promotion is valid between 00h00 of 12 August and 3h00 a.m. of 13 August. 

For the fourth year in a row, the Instituto Português da Juventude, I.P.J., with the support of other entities, will provide conditions to offer you a different day, with advantages in transport, culture, leisure and other events.

TAKE NOTE: To benefit from these advantages you just need to show your ID or equivalent document with picture and birth date in the Staffed Sales Points or to our staff onboard the urban trains* if you board in a station without Staffed Sales Points.

*In the Urban Trains of Lisbon, you just need to show the ID in the access gates or onboard the trains.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Historic steam train*

The historic steam train will be back on the Douro line in 2011. The hundred-year-old engine and the five historic carriages will be waiting to take you on a steam journey between Régua and Tua.

Comboio Histrico :: CP :: (Verso Portuguesa)


----------



## canoeman

All train travel is 1/2 price if your 65+, just show Passport or ID


----------



## Maggy Crawford

... And our village festa in Graça, nr Pedrógão Grande from 13-15 August which is the reason we are going to Spain for four days to avoid it. 18 hours a day of a limited range of old portuguese pop music played continuously on a loop from the four speakers on the church steeple which can be heard for at least five kilometres away.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> All train travel is 1/2 price if your 65+, just show Passport or ID


Good point! :clap2::clap2:

Further details:


:: CP :: (English Language version)


----------



## siobhanwf

*OBIDOS - August 20th- FADO*

Espectáculo de Fado com Cuca Roseta

Espectáculo de Fado com Cuca Roseta 
20 de Agosto - 22h00
Bilhete: €12,00

Location - Castle


----------



## siobhanwf

*RIO MAIOR - ONION FESTIVAL from August 31st*

FRIMOR 2011 - Feira Nacional da Cebola - Rio Maior - 31 de Agosto a 4 de Setembro.


----------



## siobhanwf

*18th Motor Cycle Rally - GOIS - 18th - 21st AUGUST*

What to do this coming weekend....

18ª Concentração Mototuristica de Góis


18ª Concentração Mototuristica de Góis

Also GÓIS MOTOROCK 2011


On the last day (Sunday) all monies raised as passed to charities


----------



## siobhanwf

*MADEIRA Columbus Festival 15 - 17 Sep 2011*

(annual FESTIVAL )
Vila Baleira on the main island of PORTO SANTO
Madeirans honour their most famous resident, Christopher Columbus, every September at the music, drama and arts Columbus Festival. A highlight of the festival is the theatrical re-enactment of Columbus' party's arrival in Porto Santo's harbour.

Christopher Columbus lived in Madeira from 1480 to 1482 and married a Madeiran woman, Filipa Moniz, who bore him a son on the island. Street art, music and theatre productions all have a Columbus theme, however tenuous it may be. This fun and cultural event which celebrates the bygone days of the Portuguese discoveries has been popular with residents and visitors for years.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Pamela wine festival*

STILL TIME TO VISIT THE pAMELA wINE fESTIVAL

The town of Palmela, 10km north of Setubal, comes alive every September. To celebrate the annual harvest of the grapes, the town buzzes with tastings and exhibitions, as well traditional music and dance in the streets.


CONHEÇA O PROGRAMA DA FESTA


----------



## siobhanwf

*Portugal Half Marathon*

AN ANNUAL EVENT 25 Sep 2011 
Nations' Park 10.30am start

The Portugal Half Marathon takes place around Nations Park in Lisbon with a mini marathon (five miles) for the less fit. 
It is held at the opposite end of the city from the one in March, starting on Vasco da Gama Bridge.

Portugal Half Marathon


----------



## svanan

*Tuna Festival in Portugal*

Guys,

FITU XXV - International Festival of Tunas among Universities/Colleges, which will take place on 14 to 15 October 2011, in the Coliseum of Porto.

It has been said the oldest Tuna Festival in Portugal. The tickets starts from €3.

More Information - tinyurl[dot]com[forward_slash]5uttg64


----------



## siobhanwf

This is a link to the website Orfeão Universitário do Porto

You might also find this site useful Portugaltunas


But please not it is not a "fishy" festival


----------



## siobhanwf

*PUBLIC HOLIDAYS for the rest of 2011*

All Saints Day - 1 November 

Restoration of Independence - 1 December 

Immaculate Conception - 8 December

Christmas Day - 25 December


----------



## siobhanwf

*Rip Curl Surf Festival PENICHE*

From this weekend Peniche plays host to this world festival.

Other places this has been held.... St. Leu (Reunion Island), La Jolla (México), El ****** (Chile) and Bali (Indonesia).

This year it is Peniche's turn to host this prestigious major surfing event :clap2:

Rip Curl Pro Portugal 2011 | Welcome to the Rip Curl Pro Peniche, Portugal 2011 | HOME

http://live.ripcurl.com/?portugal2011EventGuide


FROM OCTOBER 15TH to OCTOBER 24TH


----------



## siobhanwf

*Feira de St Iria in Tomar starts October 15th ftil 24th October*

The Feira de Santa Iria starts TODAY in Tomar. Traditionally it is the largest annual festival of the city of Tomar and will continue this year until the 24th of October.

FEIRA DE SANTA IRIA « Tomar


----------



## siobhanwf

*Cirque du soleil -Lisbon*

The Cirque du Soleil is back in Lisbon between 21 December and 8 January with a show that have called “Alegría” at the Pavilhão Atlântico.

Alegría has a cast of 55 performers and musicians from 17 different countries offering a two-and-a-half-hour spectacle: An impressive mixture of talent, strength and speed combined with elegant performances and breath-taking acrobatic feats.


----------



## Flixton

*Thanks for telling us about the Arts Festival*

Thanks for this Siobhan - I wish I'd seen this earlier - being an enthusiastic musician and hoping to retire in Central Portugal.

However, the link you put here is most useful, informative and alluring - I think I'm a little nearer now to choosing the locality for when I retire.


Kind regards,

Flix





siobhanwf said:


> For those who are "up north" or Central Zezere near Fundão, are holding their first Annual Festival of Opera, Song and Singing.
> 
> This will take place during the first two weeks of August 2011
> 
> Zezere Arts - Festival 2011


----------



## siobhanwf

*Vila natal obidos*

WHATS ON?
Obidos Christmas Village 9th December to 1st January.

This is a fantastic yearly event in the medieval town of Obidos offering a real fairytale experience.

Óbidos Vila Natal


----------



## siobhanwf

New Years Eve celebratory beach parties in Nazaré, Sao Martinho do Porto and Albufeira*with fireworks, live bands and much much more.


----------



## afrique

Santa parade in Porto tomorrow, well worth a trip. (Sunday 11th December) Last year there were 15,000 Santas and the odd dancing SAPO frog, really good fun and all for charity.


----------



## siobhanwf

*CARNIVAL FESTIVITIES*
from February 15th to the 22nd in many towns and cities throughout Portugal


----------



## SmOrg

*Lisbon Players*

Lisbon Players (Google it) are performing Doctor Feelgood by Tennessee Williams and Egas Moniz. On Thursday 16th of Feb, when I am going, tickets are only €5.00 - looking forward to it. If you see me, say Olá!


----------



## siobhanwf

SmOrg said:


> Lisbon Players (Google it) are performing Doctor Feelgood by Tennessee Williams and Egas Moniz. On Thursday 16th of Feb, when I am going, tickets are only €5.00 - looking forward to it. If you see me, say Olá!



Lisbon Players are a brilliant group and put on plays at frequent intervals in the Estrela Hall in Lisbon. 
Sometimes The Irish Association and the Lisbon Players join forces and a really goo d evening is had by all.

The Lisbon Players » About Us

Irish Association Portugal |


----------



## siobhanwf

*Expo woman*

Expoeste das Caldas da Rainha


Thursday, 8/9/10/11 March 2012

EVENTOS


In case you do not h ave Google Translate
The ' Expo Woman "will be held on 8, 9, 10 and March 11, 2012 in Expoeste of Caldas da Rainha, and the aim is to provide a unique space where women can find everything you like, from hairdressers, aesthetic , perfume, jewelry, clothing, shoe, surgery, decorating, cooking, makeup, gyms, diets, etc.., at bargain basement prices and essentially everything with a lot of glamor! 
This event has plenty of activities, the stage should always be so busy debates, such as fashion shows, dance, show of hairstyles, drama, music, etc..
Offstage, for the most radical have a climbing wall and slide.
If you want to take the kids, they can enjoy themselves in inflatable's Kart in or carry out numerous activities organized by schools attending the event. On the 8th (International Women's Day), we have a mega dinner sponsored by the restaurant Lisbon, we have at least 1000 women. There will be live music and ...... other surprises. Let's have a lottery where all visitors will be able to win a weekend, a week for two people Hotel & Spa 4-star behind the wheel of a Mercedes SLK! And much more


----------



## siobhanwf

*Jazz Festival in PORTO*

INFORMATION COURTESY OF THE IRISH ASSOCIATION (Irish Association Portugal)

Diverse and vibrant young jazz sounds at 12 Points festival

Four nights, twelve young bands, the best that Europe has to offer.

Europe’s New Jazz

*16th – 19th February 2012 | Casa Da Musica, Porto PORTUGAL* | 12 Points Homepage - 12 Points Festival 

“An extraordinary festival”

Laurence Mackin, The Irish Times, May 2011 

“A compelling showcase of high level creativity from an impressive array of emerging European Jazz talents."
Mike Flynn, Jazzwise UK, May 2011



One of the most stimulating music gatherings in Europe, lands in Portugal for 2012, as nomadic jazz festival 12 Points presents the cream of young European Jazz, when its 7th edition erupts in the magnificent modern venue of Casa Da Musica, Porto from February 16th to 19th.

Alternating between Dublin and other European cities, 12 Points punches above its weight as an important destination for Europe’s creative young musicians. With over four hundred applicants, 12 of the best have been selected for the 2012 edition. There is wide diversity; some comfortably rooted in jazz, others rebellious with electronic, rock and folk fusions. Some have already signed to major labels, some yet to release debut CDs

The final selection includes our first ever Bosnian participants Divanhana, bringing the evocative sound of sevda, a dramatic urban blues style that will be right at home among our fadó loving hosts, while Poland makes an overdue return to 12 Points courtesy of the exciting Warsaw saxophonist Maciej Obara and his potent quartet.


Planet Jazz has an ever-shifting relationship with its neighbouring constellations, and it orbits the tribalism of pop and rock and the formalities of the classical sphere with ease. Those polarities are writ in those emerging artists pushing boundaries at 12 Points 2012. From Berlin, Schneeweiss und Rosenrot evoke a folk sensibility, with tender harmonies and strong songwriting, while Girls in Airports, our lo-tech groovers from Copenhagen, have embraced the world of Afro beat and Ethiopiques with gusto. Experimental pop-jazz band Machine Birds are prowling the Norwegian underground scene with their improvised electro hybrids.

Different creative agendas are at work with bands like Actuum, a knotty and noisy Parisian five piece with turn on a dime compositions that speak of obsessive devotion to the practice room, not unlike young Londoners World Service Project, mining a similar rich seam of metric gymnastics with all out improv and an urban edge.

If there is a middle ground, it’s occupied by the lyrical leanings of Helsinki’s Big Blue and the sassy interplay of text and music from Dubliners Thought-Fox, and the fleet linear explorations of Portuguese bassist Hugo Carvalhais. Of course, 12 Points wouldn’t be complete without a thought-provoking piano trio. Taking the angular route are this year’s contenders, Ghent’s De Beren Gieren, while Italy’s Livio Minafra helps us maintain an important tradition of solo piano performance at 12 Points.

These are testing times for creativity at the margins, but also a time for rapid evolution, with young bands showing how to revive, renew and reconnect. Those that make their way to Porto are among the brightest hopes that Europe has to offer. 

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION – CONTACT:

Aoife Concannon | +353 87-9495365 | [email protected]


----------



## siobhanwf

*10th Annual CHOCOLATE FESTIVAL OBIDOS*

Whatever chocolate you prefer, dark, milk or white chocolate you are invited to the medieval town of Obidos to indulge your chocolate fetish at the tenth International Chocolate Festival, DISNEY THEME this year dedicated to Disneyland Paris (20 years old this year)

This year however it will only be open at the weekends unlike in the past when it was all week.

On Friday, Saturday and Sunday of each of the four weekends from March 2nd to March 25th, the festival activities will be in full swing with exhibits, parades, shows and competitions and a host of other family-friendly fun. With Nestle as an official sponsor, the Chocolate House awaits younger visitors with a whole range of games and delightful surprises. Stunning sculptures carved and moulded from chocolate by skilled chocolatiers will be on display featuring characters and scenes from Disney favourites such as Finding Nemo, Pirates of the Caribbean, Sleeping Beauty, Peter Pan and Cars as well as the ever youthful Mickey and Minnie Mouse.

Tickets 5 euros for children aged 6 to 11 years and 7 euros for adults

Festival Internacional de Chocolate de Óbidos


----------



## siobhanwf

The Expoeste in CALDAS DA RAINHA , 8-11 March, Expowoman, an event dedicated to women tHERE WILL BE several stands for health, beauty, career, eroticism and fashion, among other topics.

A total of 40 exhibitors will participate in a space meant to be meeting and strengthening of relations between people, brands, companies and services in the event. The event is also part of various sports demonstrations, fashion shows and debates.

One of the highlights is a women-only lunch at the restaurant of the School of Hospitality and Tourism West, whose revenue accrues to the project looks at you, on March 8, International Women's Day.
Lunch will cost eight euros and reservations must be made through tel. 910889912 or via email [email protected] .

At the evening Expoeste will hold a mega dinner sponsored by the restaurant *Lisboa*, buffet, live music, a male strip show On the 9th, at 22:00, the room has a show with Carlos Moreno.

Expowoman 2012 Feira da Mulher nas Caldas da Rainha | DESTINOSLUSOS


----------



## siobhanwf

*ÓBIDOS Semana Santa*

1 to April 8, 2012

"Óbidos remains a privileged setting for celebrations of events of historical-religious nature. Recalling the Passion and death of Christ, Holy Week attracts thousands of people to the Village, Portuguese and foreign, joined by piety and culture. "

Arousing the interest of the tourist point of view, Holy Week, early on, proved to be the best poster of Obidos and undoubtedly has the most impressive religious ceremonies of its kind in the West and in the country, in addition to a program cultural heritage with concerts, exhibits, records, attracting thousands of Portuguese and foreign Óbidos.

http://www.obidos.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=a95b979e-1942-4369-af82-a39718213184


----------



## ferragudofan

'Inspired by Light'
Exhibition of Original Art and Photography

At the Holiday Inn hotel, Armação de Pêra 
Saturday 14th April - Wednesday 18th April
10am - 7pm each day

Brand new series of original acrylic paintings and photographic prints by husband and wife team showing exclusively in the Algarve.

Inspired by the natural beauty and stunning light of the Algarve - for more information, including map click link below:

A3 Art: Exhibitions

Thanks everyone!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Sao martinho do porto*

*7th to 17th June*

The most important festival in Sao Martinho do Porto is the Feasta de Sao Antonio. held in June. Sao Antonio is the patron saint of fishermen. Part of the festival is a procession to the Igreja de Sao Antonio. There are numerous traditional celebrations with fireworks and music and cultural performances.


The is a great outdoor restaurant in the square where the children`s playground is.
Just opposite the new location for Union Jacs.

It is busiest in the evening after 8pm but starts about 11 with all the Avenida lines with stalls.


----------



## siobhanwf

*LISBON - Santos Populares*

The largest and best city wide festival in Portugal is the Popular Saint’s Festival ( Festas dos Santos Populare) The celebrations are in honour of Saint Peter, Saint John and most importantly Saint Anthony, the patron saint of Lisbon (and weddings and lost causes).

13TH is a day of St. Anthony 
24TH, St. John 
29TH St. Peter 

Lisbon takes to the street to celebrate the Popular Saints festival. Fires for barbecuing, colourful processions, the smell of sweet basil and fortune telling fill the city. 

Saint Anthony, the patron saint of Lisbon, calls his people out for celebration over many nights but the highpoint is definitely on the night of June 12th. The city is packed with colour for the processions and festivities. Months of works go into preparing the marches that make their way down the main avenue in a blaze of colour and sound. 

It is in the most traditional neighbourhoods, from the Alfama to Castelo, that the Saint and his customs that make Lisbon so special hold particular sway. In the squares where the narrow alleys and steep stairways meet up, restaurant terraces are set up for ‘caldo verde’ soup and grilled sardines underneath bright decorations and to the sound of ‘arraial’ folk music

This is one of the most picturesque dimensions to Lisbon at night and a place where old and young join up to enjoy. 

Saint Anthony is also patron saint of weddings providing another tradition that lives on: the ‘Noivas de Santo António’ (Brides of Saint Anthony). Hundreds of Lisbon couples await the day when their council throws them an unforgettable wedding ceremony.

Arrive before June 13th to experience the best of the build up in a city given over to dancing and eating: under the streamers and balloons, dance and enjoy, read fortunes and give gifts of sweet basil.


----------



## siobhanwf

*PORTO - Sao Joao*

Every year, on the night of 23rd June, the city of Porto, in the north of Portugal, becomes lively and seemingly crazy. 
Thousands of people come to the city centre and to the most traditional neighborhoods to pay a tribute to Saint John the Baptist, in a party that mixes sacred and ancient traditions 

The festivities have been held in the city for more than six centuries, yet it was during the 19th century that Saint John's day became impregnated in the city's culture and assumed the status of the city's most important festival


the party starts early in the evening of 23 June and usually lasts until the morning of 24 June. The traditional attractions of the night include street concerts, popular dancing parties, jumping over flames, eating barbecued sardines and meat, drinking wine and releasing illuminated flame-propelled balloons over Porto's summer sky [4].
At midnight the partygoers make a short break to look at the sky at Saint John's firework spectacle. 

One could expect the firework to be the climax and mark the end of the festivities. Yet, it is quite common for citizens of Porto, with all ages, to keep celebrating until 3 or 4 in the morning. Younger people take it even a step further. They walk from Porto's riverside core - Ribeira (for instance the parish of São Nicolau (Porto)- up to the seaside in Foz (parishes of Foz do Douro and Nevogilde (Porto)) or in the nearby suburb of Matosinhos where they wait for the sunrise near the sea.

Festa de São João do Porto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## siobhanwf

*BRAGA Sao Joao*

The St. John Braga is a popular festival , which takes place in June in Braga , Portugal , which celebrates the birth of John the Baptist. The culmination of the festival is on the night of 23 to 24 June .
One key point is around the Chapel of St. John Bridge, built in the sixteenth century by King Diogo de Sousa. Although the oldest documents date from the fourteenth century is likely that these celebrations have their origin in advance.
The city is extensively decorated, from the most important streets in the historic center, passing through the main artery of the city, the Avenida da Liberdade, and culminating in the park of the Bridge.

Festa de São João em Braga ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## siobhanwf

*Medieval Fair of Óbidos 2012*

Medieval Fair of Óbidos 

July 19 to August 12, 2012

*Open Thursday to Sunday* (closed on Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays)


Events - Medieval Fair - Óbidos Turismo


Opening Hours
Thursday - 17h00 to 24h00
Friday – 17h00 to 01h00
Saturday – 12h00 to 01h00
Sunday – 12h00 to 24h00

Tickets
Ticket: 6,00 euros
Costume Rental: 6,00 euros
Dressed with medieval costumes: 3,00 euros
Free Entry for children under 12 years old


----------



## siobhanwf

*Portimão Sardine Festival*

AUGUST 3RD TO 11TH 

Festival da Sardinha 2012 - Portimão uk/c1gba


----------



## siobhanwf

*Foz do Arelho this weekend*

Oeste Summer Festival -


----------



## siobhanwf

*I am reinstating the What`s on in Portugal Thread*

Please is there is a Festa or anything of interest in your area please post on here. 

To get you started I will post what I can find is on monthly....although it is areadly well into May here are some ideas....

Saturdays through May & June
*Nazaré *
Arte Xávega na Nazaré (Ancient Fishing Art) - This is a recreation of the old way of fishing in the 30’s at Praia da Nazaré. The captain of the boat starts by calling for the crew of a typical rowing boat; nets are cast out into the sea and later they are hauled in. The fish are sold on the beach.


*Viana do Castelo* (North of Portugal)

*Festeixo* – the Festival of the Eixo Atlântico Theater
May - June
*Porto*

*FITEI* – International Festival of Iberian Expression in Theater
May - June
*Porto*

*Feira do Livro* (Book Fair)
April & May
*Leiria, Marinha Grande e Pombal *

*Festival de Teatro da Alta Estremadura* – theater festival
May - June
*Lisboa*

*Feira do Livro* (Book Fair) - *Lisbon’s Book Fair* is the biggest event of its kind in Portugal and one of the great cultural occasions in the life of the city. The fair takes place in the open air in Eduardo VII Park at the top end of Avenida da Liberdade. Most of the country’s leading publishers are represented, and the vast offering includes foreign books as well as national publications. 
For more information - 
May - July
Leiria (Lisboa region)




*WRVS* Car Boot Sale, Saturday, May 24th 2014 - Carcavelos Clothes Market - 10.00h to 14.00h (on sea side of train station).
*Carcavelos*

*Festas do Senhor Santo Cristo dos Milagres *– religious festival
*Espinho *(North of Portugal)

The World Fencing Cup
Alenquer ( Lisboa region)

*Feira da Ascensão* – traditional fair
*Azambuja *(Lisboa region)

*Feira de Maio* (May Fair) Bullfights at the “Largada de Touros”
*Cartaxo* (Lisboa region)

*Festa do Vinho* (Wine Festival)
*Chamusca* 
*
Festa da Ascensão* – local festival
*Leiria* 

*Feira de May* (May Fair)
*Alandroal* (Alentejo region)

*Semana do Guadiana* (Guadiana Week)
*Almodôva*r 

*FACAL* – The arts & culture fair of Almodôvar
Vila Viçosa (Alentejo region)


----------



## siobhanwf

Remember is you wish to find out about what is going on in your area first try the local CAMARA website.

You can access it by Município de Óbidos replacing "Obidos" with your own particular camara


http://www.cm-????????.pt/


----------

